# La Rochelle/ Isle De Re in a Mess!!



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

See this


__
https://flic.kr/p/4395626920

What a shame!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

.,...and a video


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Such a lovely place too, hope there hasn't been loss of life


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Such a lovely place too, hope there hasn't been loss of life Sad


I belive around 50 dead in the La Rochelle/ Charente Maritime area

Our aim was to visit isle d'oleron in the summer :roll:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Dreadful, dreadful. I have relatives in the Charente Maritime area so it feels close to home for us.

So sad about the Ile de Re, where I think there were 8 deaths, if I understood the youtube clip properly. We stayed on the island in 2008 and hope to visit again soon.

There is more coverage in the http://www.lemonde.fr/ newspaper online edition including a news video from the Vendee.

SD


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

A story in Le Monde says that the bodies of a retired French couple were found in oyster beds not far from where they had parked their motorhome at Moutiers-en-Retz (Loire-Atlantique coast, near the Ile de Noirmoutier). Trapped by rising sea water, they must have panicked and tried to get to safety on foot, but were swept away and drowned, according to investigators. 


SD


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

We were staying with Cat's parents on the island of Oleron the night of the storm. Luckily there was no damage to the house as it is in St Pierre in the centre of the island.
The worst damage was in the little village of Boyardville on the east side which was completely flooded.
The rest of the island is fine so there will be no problems for tourists.
But unfortunately ile de Re is far worse and the summer trade could be affected.
We are now back at our house, 100kms inland, and have found a fallen tree and our pergola has been smashed to bits   
Still we are alright and that is all that matters.
Ken


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken-good to know you escaped serious damage & thanks too for update-we did a lot of cycling around Isle De Re last year & to see the ravage caused by "Xynthia" is so depressing.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We were travelling down through France to our house in Charente Maritime. We spent Saturday night in an Aire, head on to the wind, and petrified. Waited until 11.00 Sunday for it to ease a bit, then had a very slow drive to home. Not a lot of damage in the village, a few trees down and telephone poles. It always amazes me how localised damage can be. One house can lose it's roof whilst next door is not touched.It is to be hoped that the French Government is going to help the coastal regions to get sorted out before the season starts, but unfortunately they cannot help those who lost their lives.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Where about are you in Charente Maritime Leseduts?
We are not far from St Jean D'angely.
Watching the French news it seems that help has been very good and most of the flooded villages have had the water pumped out.
It has been declared a natural disaster so insurances will have to pay out.
Cat's cousin is now back at his house in Charron, it was surrounding by water but not flooded.
Ken


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how badly St Martin en Re was affected? We stayed at the municipal site last year and it was lovely - we cant help what would have become of the beautiful donkeys behind the site?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has been to these areas recently - have they recovered from the storms?


----------

